# Hello S3!! but why that rattle??



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello everyone, I am new here and I picked up my S3 (Sepang blue, magnetic ride) 10 days ago and once I passed the 1000km yesterday I punched it.... what a delight!
But oh boy, there is a distinct rattle in 'dynamic' mode between 3800 - 4000 rpm. This rattle disappears in comfort mode (so yes, I think its somehow related to the engine noise generator). It is very distinct and sounds like something is loose in the car. Once noticed one can hear it even when the car is not under acceleration but within the aforementioned rpms. I will bring it back to the shop this coming week to show it to the foreman. 
However I would be interested if someone would be so kind and try to reproduce this behavior and let me know. 
It is fully reproducible in my car: 2nd gear, full throttle, throaty sound between 1500-3800 rpm, throaty and rattle sound between 3800 - 4000 rpm, throaty sound until 5500 rpm (did not redline it..)

Thanks in advance for any help on this

Cheers


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Is it a buzzing from the soundkator/noise generator coming from firewall area? Mine seems rattle/vibrate under full load in that rpm range.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Time to disconnect that pos hockey puck.


----------



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

Exactly, the rattle seems to come from the lower window, firewall area...


----------



## golfcar5 (Mar 15, 2008)

I have the same rattle...very annoying.

Has anyone brought it to their dealer's attention?


----------



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

I got an appointment with the dealer and guess what, the rattle disappeared before I could get there. And it reappeared last night. This time I recorded it.. 
I suspect that the temperature could be a factor. Its -20c during the night and -10c yesterday on the way to the dealer. 

to be continued...


----------



## JMilo (Feb 20, 2015)

*any news?*

soulflyer, any news from the dealer?

I have the same issue. My dealer was able to reproduce, but said it happens on "all S3s". What do you think? It annoys the  out of me... :banghead:


----------



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

Of course its still there. I am going this Tuesday for other reasons, the dealer installed tint is coming off on the drivers side and the keyless entry is useless (there is a thread about that issue too). 
For the time being I put the 'individual mode' into the same settings as 'dynamic' just without the engine noise... 
If the rattle is there while I am at the dealer I will show it as well. I even recorded it and it is really annoying... no wonder people get rid of the soundaktor completely.. 

Will let you know...


----------



## BGR (Jul 23, 2014)

I've got it as well, only in dynamic (or with engine set to dynamic in individual) and only above about 3k rpm but would describe it more as a buzz. I just set everything else in individual to dynamic and leave engine in comfort.


----------



## JMilo (Feb 20, 2015)

please tell me how you handle the keyless entry (I assume you mean the entry sensors on the door handles). Mine is terrible.


----------



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

Regarding the keyless entry problems check this thread... http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7103712-Keyless-Entry-Problem-S3
The dealership told me flat out it will not work with gloves... And the lady confirmed that it defeats the purpose to take of the gloves at -35C... 
Will shall see what they are going to say when I bring it in on Tuesday...


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

I've also experienced the rattle in my S3 around the firewall area, drivers side right where the dash & windsheild come together. It was for only 2 days & it was extremely cold during the rattling, also it snowed while my car was parked at work before it all started happening. 
I did a quick snow clean off before leaving work but left a lot of snow packed underneath the wiper & rain tray area..

after 2 days of hearing it I associated all the snow/ice buildup in the rain tray with the rattling & decided to clean it out really good & haven't heard anything since.. Not sure if you guys are in cold climate areas but could be the culprit.


----------



## JMilo (Feb 20, 2015)

it is definitely not snow related. I think it occurs pre-boost under acceleration. I can't replicate in neutral for example. or its a dsg thing.


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

JMilo said:


> it is definitely not snow related. I think it occurs pre-boost under acceleration. I can't replicate in neutral for example. or its a dsg thing.


I've got that irritating buzz/resonance as well when I'm pressing on. Can't isolate the cause yet. Damn frustating


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

Rattle? All I notice in dynamic mode is an increased throbbing sound from combustion. Any youtube vids or sound clips?


----------



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

*looks like the found the culprit*

Alright... just got back from the shop and it looks like they found something regarding the rattle. It was almost a disaster this morning... when I tested it on the little road right next to the dealership it rattled hard as per my previous observation (I made some sound files) and when I drove into the car reception (inside, heated) area I had to wait for about 10 min for the mechanic to show up. Then we went for that quick drive and guess what... no rattle WTF!! But the mech was able to reproduce it later during the day so its now on record. Not sure if I tell this right but you will get the gist of it. There is a hose/duct that gets fresh air for the HVAC system which goes through the firewall and leads into the plenum. Somewhere along that hose/duct there is a stud (near the area of the passenger compartment) that should keep it in place and that stud was not 'secured' (or so). My mechanic said after he fixed that the rattle disappeared. And so far it did, at least on my way home. I will see tomorrow when the car is super cold again if it really vanished for good. Well at least the mech is aware or the problem now... 
Regarding the keyless entry system. They ordered new parts... Mech said that there was condensation in the area of the sensor inside the door handle and due to our glorious f...g cold weather here in jolly Ottawa that condensation froze and shielded the sensor, hence the intermittent working behavior. He said that the Tech line Audi Canada was aware of the problem (?)...
Other than that I received really excellent customer service here at Marks Motors of Ottawa, I was impressed. The mechanics name is Roman. He is now aware of the issues... 

I will report if this rattle is gone for good in a few days.

Good luck to you all out there in the cold...


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

are you guys referring to this?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...celeration-at-low-ish-revs&highlight=metallic


----------



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't think so. My rattle was not a whining noise but a strumming vibration..


----------



## BGR (Jul 23, 2014)

Mine sounded like someone putting a vibrator on a coffee table.


----------



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

The rattle is back. Not as bad as before but still very dominant. The dealership will take another shot at it next time the car goes in. And this will be in 2 weeks when they get the new door handles which are on so short supply that they have to be ordered in Germany.. That will be the 2nd visit in 1.5 months I own the car...


----------



## JMilo (Feb 20, 2015)

tekmo said:


> are you guys referring to this?
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...celeration-at-low-ish-revs&highlight=metallic



YES! Amazing you found that eace: 

What should I do to get that fixed??!! Cheers!


----------



## JMilo (Feb 20, 2015)

Soulflyer, is there a service bulletin or reference # for this problem? I'd like to refer my dealer in the US to it. Many thanks!


----------



## 'AZA' (Feb 27, 2015)

Greetings all,

I was somewhat relieved to read of others with this issue as I have encountered the same issue. I had just noticed i reached 6666 on my odometer (no coincidence I think) and heard a buzzing as if it was coming from my tach. Like a pair of electric sheers or the vibrator comment earlier lol. I was probably 20 minutes into my hour long commute and had just stepped on it when i noticed the sound. I was able to replicate it in the 3800-4000 range as well, for the rest of my hr long trip home. There was no difference in the cars performance when it was occurring but very annoying. I enjoy the sound of the car and often drive without the radio so I'm pretty in-tune to the cars purrs and growls. The following morning I was ready to replicate it for my better half and possibly call the dealer but it was gone and i have been unable to replicate it again. I've put another couple of hundred miles on since and still nothing there and she is smooth as can be. I was going to bring the issue up on my next service.
I purchased my Daytona S3, with 2100 miles on it, over two months ago and currently reside in NE. I had the first service done a month ago and all has been joyous so far, from the dealerships to the service departments and of course the car. Oh I love this angry little car...


----------



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

Not sure, I don't think so, neither for the rattle nor for the door handles... it might take a few months for Audi to react. I fear that with warmer weather these 2 issues will be gone and even harder to replicate. As 'AZA' stated and as it happened to me twice the rattle disappeared and then reappeared. 
I will keep you guys posted once I had the car back in the shop in about 10 days. 
And while the lakes are still frozen I will be enjoying half a day of: https://theaudiexperience.ca/en/about


----------

